# tractor big enough?



## mike p (Jun 11, 2010)

so im thinking of a used round bailer but dont know if my tractor is big enough 
running a 1959 case 800 LP about 50-55 hp it has 3 hyd connections
how to know what bailer will work behind this mach
thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd ask local dealers what they recommend for HP on a baler you're looking at.

My Oliver 1600 diesel was matched pretty well to my old NH644. Make the black smoke roll too long while baling and you can plan on blowing the shear bolt.

Off the top of my head that tractor had 67 HP stock, but we turned it up a bit and its around 72-73 HP. On flat ground it did alright, but on rolling ground a person would have to downshift at least one gear when climbing hills. Replaced the 644 with a 740A this spring and the limiting factor is now horsepower. Actually killed the tractor while climbing a hill when I picked up a slug while making silage bales but never slipped a clutch on the baler. I'm wanting to say the manufacturer recommended 60HP minimum to run that 644. Most of the time it seems the manufacturers recommended minimum horsepower requirements are for running under ideal conditions on flat ground and is running at a percentage of the full capacity.

If I remember correctly a used Vermeer round baler might be worth looking at as I seem to think they had lower HP requirements than some other brands of the same size.


----------



## Westspear (Jun 7, 2010)

I pulled an 850 New Holland baler with my 800 Diesel. Would blow lots of black smoke when I was getting close to finishing a bale, and I could only bale down hill once the chamber got full, but it did the job.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

You have more than enough tractor IF you size the baler to the tractor. A 3x4, 4x4,and some 4x5 balers will work great. Forget a 5x5 and a 5x6 baler. Vermeer,Hesston, deere, M&W,NH and MF all have several that will do a good job with your tractor. Old Vermeer & old/new MF/Hesston 3x4 balers only take 30 hp, Vermeer 5410 & MF 1745 are both avail with net/string, 4x5,and only need 40 hp on the average,a little more on steep hills.
I have a Hesston 5530 (3x4)baler that I have used on a Ford 2000 diesel (32 pto hp), yes it was all the old Ford wanted but it worked. Have a 4x5 that will work a 90 hp real hard baling silage hay.

scrapiron


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I run a New Idea 4x5 on my TN75 with no problems. Not sure on the HP rating on the baler but the tractor is 62hp PTO. It jerks it up and downhill with no stress at all. Can't even tell it's there unless it almost full and pulling a steep hill.

I would say this baler would work fine for your tractor. Or about any 4x5 rolling dry hay. I would'nt go bigger than that though.


----------



## mike p (Jun 11, 2010)

ok thanks guys


----------

